# Fluval Mini Pressurized 20g-CO2 Kit



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't have one but everyone on here says its way too expensive to keep buying refills, and it lasts no where that long. $50 a month or every few months gets real expensive really quick and in that time you could wait and save that $50 a month and buy a proper regulator, paintball or 5lb cylinder and be 1000x time better off only have to spend $15 every 5-6 months to get a 5 or 10lb tank refilled.


----------



## chubbyone (Dec 9, 2011)

ShawnS said:


> System:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Pressurized-20g-CO2-Kit/dp/B0049RL3H4
> 
> ...


I just picked up a used one on the cheap. I work in a bike shop and have an endless supply of the 16 gram cartridges for bike use (they use the same threading). I have it hooked to a bubble counter and ceramic diffuser. So for me it's getting me by until I have my dual-stage setup all together. I have found the regulator/valve to be quite inconsistent. It'll drop from 3-4 bps to 0 over the course of a few hours. It is designed to just fill they're plastic diffuser, not hold a consistent rate. Since I have literally like 60 16g cartridges at home, and no fish or inverts, I've just been blasting the tank with it for now.

The retail kit is not worth it in my opinion. The diffuser is huge, and as mentioned refills are pricey. Many people are using the Fluval 88 system with success, again tho it gets expensive. There was a used 88 system on the SnS just yesterday. I'd get that.

Or just save for a proper #5 setup, which really, everyone should (given they have the space).


----------



## Loach1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*fluval mini co2 kit*

had mine for a few weeks now, all was going good until a couple of days ago when only half of the top chamber was diffusing into the water.


----------

